# Trübes Wasser - keine Algen???



## Quequeg (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Mein Teichwasser war, nachdem die anfängliche Algenblüte überstanden war, ziemlich klar. Als die Wasserwerte in Ordnung waren (meine Messung und die Messung in der Zoohandlung) habe ich insgesamt 8 Fische eingesetzt. Kurze Zeit später hat sich das Wasser wieder eingetrübt - nach den Beiträgen hier im Forum vermutete ich einen Anstieg des NO2 aufgrund des Fischfutters und des Kots der Fische. Das Füttern hab ich mittlerweile eingestellt, da die Fische das Zeugs ignoriert haben. Da sich bis heute keine Besserung eingestellt hat, hab ich einen Wassertest gemacht. Hier die Werte:

N02 = 0,0
GH = 6°
KH = 5°
PH = 8,0
02 = 8 mg/l.

Das ist meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung. Mich irritiert nur, das trotz 0,0 N02 das Wasser so trüb ist- ich glaub auch mittlerweile, dass es nicht von den Algen kommt, da bei der ersten Algenblüte das Zeugs z.B. an den Steinen im Bachlauf zu finden war, was heute nicht der Fall ist. Aber was könnte sonst die Trübung verursachen?

Im Voraus vielen Dank
Klaus


----------



## Ulumulu (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trübes Wasser - keine Algen???*

Hallo Klaus

Ich glaube du verwechselst NO2  (Nitrit) mit NO3 (Nitrat).

NO2 ist Nitrit und das verursacht eigentlich keine Trübung da es unsichtbar ist. Es ist aber schädlich für Fische.

No3 (Nitrat) sind Nährstoffe und können Algen und Schwebealgen (grünes Wasser) verursachen.

Vielleicht kannst du ja mal ein Bild reinstellen von deiner Wassertrübung.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Quequeg (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trübes Wasser - keine Algen???*

Hallo Daniel,

ich versuch mal, ein Bild einzustellen ( ist mein erster Versuch  ).

Du hast Recht, ab und zu verwechsel ich Nitrit und Nitrat - aber:
Nitrat (Nährstoff) entsteht doch aus Nitrit - und wenn kein Nitrit, dann auch kein Nitrat, oder lieg ich da auch falsch?

Vielen Dank

Klaus


----------



## Ulumulu (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trübes Wasser - keine Algen???*

Hallo Klaus

Also auf den ersten Blick sieht es aus wie aufgewirbelter Schlamm oder Erde.
Hast du deine Pflanzen in Teicherde gepflanzt? Oder konnte durch Regen irgendwo Schlamm eingespült werden?



			
				Quequeg schrieb:
			
		

> ....Nitrat (Nährstoff) entsteht doch aus Nitrit - und wenn kein Nitrit, dann auch kein Nitrat, oder lieg ich da auch falsch?....



Ja eigentlich hast du recht wegen dem Nitrit aber normalerweise ist es so gering das man es kaum noch nachweisen kann.  

Das spielt sich meinem Wissen nach alles im Filter ab…
Nitrit wird im Filter zu Nitrat Umgewandelt und wenn man ausreichend Pflanzen im Teich hat kann man Nitrat auch kaum oder nur schwach nachweisen. 

Das gilt auch bei Algenblüte da ja die Algen die Nährstoffe aufnehmen.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Quequeg (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trübes Wasser - keine Algen???*

Hallo Daniel,

Schlamm oder Erde wird auch bei starkem Regen nicht in den Teich geschwemmt. Ich hab zwar schon beobachtet, dass nach Regen das Wasser für kurze Zeit etwas trübe wird - aber hier ist es seit 3 Wochen sehr trübe und eine Besserung ist nicht in Sicht.

Voller Verzweiflung 
Klaus


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trübes Wasser - keine Algen???*

Hallo Klaus,

füll doch mal ein durchsichtiges Gefäß (Glas) mit dem Wasser und stell es für 1-2Tage an einen ruhigen Ort (keine pralle Sonne!).
Vielleicht kommt man so der Sache auf die Spur. :?


----------



## marc (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trübes Wasser - keine Algen???*

Hi Klaus!

Du sagst,das deine Fische nicht an das Futter gehen.Ist es viell. möglich das deine Fischis tüchtig am Grund im Sediment wühlen,sofern vorhanden und dadurch deine Trübung entsteht? 

Lg Marc


----------



## Quequeg (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trübes Wasser - keine Algen???*

Hallo Annett, hallo Marc,

Dass mit dem Glas Wasser mach ich - in zwei Tagen beschreib ich dann das Ergebnis.

Ob die Fische gründeln, kann ich nicht sagen - ich seh sie ja nicht. Mein Teich ist allerdings noch keine 4 Monate alt, da dürfte es doch noch gar nicht so viel zum gründeln geben, oder? Außer den Pflanzen (in Pflanzkörben) gibt es da unten eigentlich nur ein paar Kieselsteine.

LG
Klaus


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trübes Wasser - keine Algen???*

Hallo Klaus,

Du hast noch nicht auf die Frage bezüglich Teicherde geantwortet... 
Also, was hast Du als Pflanzsubstrat verwendet??


----------



## Quequeg (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trübes Wasser - keine Algen???*

Hallo Annett,

stimmt, die Sache hab ich vergessen:

Ich hab ursprünglich Teicherde verwendet, die hab ich aber nach der ersten Algenblüte und entsprechenden Hinweisen hier im Forum ausgetauscht. Die Pflanzen stehen jetzt in einem Gemisch aus Sand, Lehm und ein paar Kieselsteinen. Lediglich eine Seerose steht noch in Teicherde, die konnt ich nicht so ohne weiteres aus dem Teich ziehen.


LG
Klaus


----------



## Quequeg (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trübes Wasser - keine Algen???*

Hallo nochmal,

das Wasser im Wasserglas hat sich nicht verändert, irgendwelche grossartigen Ablagerungen am Boden waren auch nicht zu erkennen.
Ich hab gestern den Filter gereinigt, hat aber bis heute morgen auch noch nichts gebracht.

Mit den Nerven am Ende:beeten: 

Klaus


----------



## Annett (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trübes Wasser - keine Algen???*

Hallo Klaus,

wenn es sich tatsächlich um Schwebstoffe handelt, dann müssen die irgendwo aufgewirbelt/aus-/eingespült werden... und das erst seit der Zeit, wo Du sie siehst.
Vielleicht findest Du die Ursache/Quelle und kannst sie beseitigen?!

Ansonsten kannst Du mal versuchen "irgendwie" eines dieser weißen Filtervliese aus dem Aquarienbereich (die von Eheim sind teuer... evtl. gibts was günstigeres) am Ausgang des Filters anzubringen. 
Nur pass auf, dass Dir der Filter nicht über läuft.


----------



## Quequeg (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trübes Wasser - keine Algen???*

Hallo Annett,

ich hab gestern ca. 1500 l Wasser abgelassen (ich hab vermutlich auch noch ein Loch in der Folie) und hab festgestellt, dass der gesamte Boden mit einer Sandschicht bedeckt ist. Auch im Bachlauf setzt sich Sand auf dem Boden ab. Die Färbung des Wasser könnte dem Farbton nach von diesem Sand stammen - aber ich hab keine Ahnung, wo der Sand herkommt. Ich hab zwar Sand mit in die Teichkörbe getan, aber wie soll soviel Sand aus den Körben herausgeschwemmt werden?

Noch ne Frage:
Wenn die Trübung tatsächlich vom Sand kommt, wieviel Wasser soll/muss ich austauschen? Ich hab das entnommene Wasser in ein Planschbecken geleitet um die Pflanzen und Fische vorübergehend unterzubringen. Das Wasser steht dort jetzt seit ca. 15 Stunden, ich kann aber nicht behaupten, dass es klarer geworden ist.

LG
Klaus


----------



## gluefix (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Trübes Wasser - keine Algen???*

Oje, so ähnlich siehts bei mir mit dem Wasser auch aus. Erst Algenblüte und dann so komisch braun trüb. Auch ich habe zum Pflanzen sand-Lehm-Gemisch verwendet. Ich Vermute aber mal sehr stark, dass es nur die toten Schwebealgen sin und hoffe, dass es sich zum nächsten Jahr bessern wird, wenn alle Pflanzarbeiten beendet sind und der Teich sozusagen biologisch eingelaufen ist. Gruß Benni


----------

